# My betta fish died today.



## athenais (Jul 11, 2009)

Well this is a bit of a long story, and I hope to find answers for this mystery. I became a betta owner about a year ago, when I went to a party and he was being use as a flower arrangement. I thought this was animal cruelty and brought my flower vase home. Bought him a 2 gallon tank, food and a water conditioner. He is purple and very small compared to all the other bettas I have ever seen. About 5 months ago a relative went to jail and left me his betta fish. Beautiful one,red bright color, and eat like there was no tomorrow. I found my self with two bettas but it was ok, i knew I should keep them separated and other then that everything was ok. Until yesterday. Red betta started swimming funny. He looked like he couldnt breath and would swim on his side. It looked as if he had something stuck in his throat. He looked really tired and would just jump towards the surface to get some air and get back to the bottom and rest on his side. He never did this before;I tried to change his water, but he died in his holding cup today. Does anybody have an idea what could have happen to him??
Now I am worry about Purple betta.
I thankyou for any information .


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

it was swim bladder disorder it is because he was basically constipated


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Constipation is caused by overfeeding.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've had bettas eat to the point that food filled there stomachs and got stuck in there throats (never had a betta die though) and swim bladder.

I think it was constipation mixed with old age.


----------



## athenais (Jul 11, 2009)

*thankyou for your answers.*

Thankyou for your answers, I do believe it was constipation but I didnt know Red betta could die. He looked so healty!
I buried him today, and put a rose in top of his little grave. I will miss him.


----------

